# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Beenmergtransplatie

## transplant

Beenmergtransplantatie enquete. Deze enquete wordt uitgevoerd in het kader van een onderzoek naar de bekendheid van beenmergtransplantatie als behandelingsmogelijkheid voor bepaalde soorten kanker. Indien u patiënt bent, wordt u uitgenodigd aan deze enquete deel te nemen. 
https://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?...B_2bmQpw_3d_3d

----------


## eelke

ik heb geen beenmergtransplantatie ondergaan ofzo maar ik vroeg me gewoon af welke vragen er allemaal naar voren komen in zo'n enquete. 
omdat ik er totaal geen ervaring mee heb kan ik niet oordelen of dit goede vragen zijn want ik weet niet waar mensen met een beenmergtransplantatie behoefte aan hebben.

----------


## transplant

Ik stel voor dat u aan de enquete meedoet dan komen er een aantal vragen waar u baat bij kunt hebben. Op onze patienteninformatie pagina van de website wordt informatie over beenmergtransplantatie en klinische research verstrekt. 
Mocht u advies willen dan bestaat de mogelijkheid om per email of telefonisch contact op te nemen. Indien u voor een groep advies vraagt neem dan contact op over onderwijs.

----------


## Petra717

Chicka, 

Misschien iets voor jou?

Groetjes, 
pettie

----------

